# Advise please on Trics



## ziggyross (Sep 9, 2009)

I do not have anyway of magnifying to see my trics, except my 5.0 digital camera. Can someone tell me if these look ready to harvest.

Thank you


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 9, 2009)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> I do not have anyway of magnifying to see my trics, except my 5.0 digital camera. Can someone tell me if these look ready to harvest.
> 
> Thank you


No one can tell you that man. You have to go buy yourself something that magnifies by 30 power or better.

Or, you can just harvest at 8 to 10 weeks from the first flowering day and take your chances.

Anyone who tells you any different is guessing also.


----------



## jmansweed (Sep 9, 2009)

My guess from your pics is it needs a little more  - but it is just a guess


----------



## Motor City Madman (Sep 9, 2009)

I guess you need more time :confused2:and to go buy a $12 microscope from radio shack for god sake they are cheap and then we wont have to guess. I wonder how much money I have made them telling people that. LOL :rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

It doesnt look ready to me but that isnt based on the trics


----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah it is impossible to tell with pics unless they are from one of those cyclops cams...even if you cld magnify it enough with a digital camera the second you use the flash it wld ruin any chance of seeing what color the trichs actually are...


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes I know I need something better to look at them. I have 40 X magnifyer on order.  Thank you for all the reply's.


----------

